# SW Preadator Tank



## Sharklover (Sep 15, 2013)

Ok, so setting up my SW predator tank. Lionfish, snowflake eel, GSP are for sure to be in it. A couple of questions I have are:
1) If I keep just the 3 fish listed a I've in it, will a 55gal be ok or do I need to stick to a dwarf lionfish? (I plan on getting all very young)
2) as far as filtration: what I have is 2 Marineland 350 duel biowheel hang on filters. Each filter is rated for a 70 gal and I was planning on using 2 since these fish produce so much waste. Is this overkill or is this enough? Also, do I still need a skimmer? These two filters together move a LOT of water! Do I even need a filter if I get enough bacteria built up? I see so much conflicting info on the web! 
3) any other advice I need about this kind of tank? 
Thanks!!! Sarah


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Lion fish grow fast and large(got 2 in my 120gl FOWLR).I would get a dwarf if you are going with 55gl.The eel will require a VERY TIGHT fitting lid,I have 1 in the 120 gl and I watched him swim in and out of the overflows until I block the tops of them.He will definately swim the surface.They grow large ,fast also ,but are great.Mine is the best scavenger going,and not one shred of food(frozen prawn) is ever leftover.I have full glass lid taped to the back of the tank to prevent accidental escape(I don't think he wants to live on the floor),but he wants to find out what is on the "other side".


----------



## Sharklover (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks so much coralbandit! You have been so much help! Any advice on the filtration I mentioned? I chose that based on some advice from a friend but according on some research I've done, I may have made a mistake. An EXPENSIVE mistake! 
Sarah


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Fish only you may be fine with those filters.It will IMO be hard to "escape proof" the lid with them and for the snowflake you definately want it tight.Lids on saltwater tanks also cause torubles with pH as co2 can not out gas and your pH will always be declining.
I'm all sump on my salts and big fw.Sumps are the best filters but not cheap and have a learning curve.
A canister filter may be another way to go(easier to seal up lid).
A diy plastic screen cover(again tight fitting) is probly your best option.
If you use live rock it will contain most of the beneficial bacteria you need and whatever filter you go with can be more targeted towards mechanical and chemical filtration.


----------



## Sharklover (Sep 15, 2013)

I wonder if I could do a DIY screen mesh? That would allow for water flow and gas escape. Have you ever heard of that? Like the mesh on a screen door. Haha! My "Southern roots" are showin!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

DIY Aquarium Screen Tops - Bulk Reef Supply


----------



## Sharklover (Sep 15, 2013)

Darn! And here I thought I had come up with a million dollar idea! Oh well, I could still custom make them, slap a fancy symbol on them and a catchy name like "Sharkproof Screens" and somebody would pay $100 for it! haha! *r2 Thanks again!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Sharklover said:


> Darn! And here I thought I had come up with a million dollar idea! Oh well, I could still custom make them, slap a fancy symbol on them and a catchy name like "Sharkproof Screens" and somebody would pay $100 for it! haha! *r2 Thanks again!


I like the way you think!*h/b


----------



## reddevillover (Sep 17, 2013)

+1 on preventing eel escape. And as far as the skimmer goes... here's a quick understanding of a protein skimmer

Bill Goody Aquarium Set Up and Service. NYC Fish tank maintenance

So basically, it is not necessary if you plan on doing an ample amount of water changes.


----------



## BeccaBx3 (Sep 21, 2011)

You guys make me dream of setting up a salt water tank... sigh.. i need a bigger house!


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

What is a gsp? I kept 4 eels in a 55 for a couple of years. It takes alot of water changes with those animals as they produce a lot of waste. A good skimmer will help. with water quality. Make sure your tank is well covered or you will end up with an eel on the floor, they are nocturnal and will explore the whole tank after lights out.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

In this case GSP is green spotted puffer,but often in coral tanks it is green star polyps.
Here is a bunch more abbreviations;
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/common-fishkeeping-abbreviations-90.html


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for the info,


----------



## Sharklover (Sep 15, 2013)

giddetm said:


> What is a gsp? I kept 4 eels in a 55 for a couple of years. It takes alot of water changes with those animals as they produce a lot of waste. A good skimmer will help. with water quality. Make sure your tank is well covered or you will end up with an eel on the floor, they are nocturnal and will explore the whole tank after lights out.


Google the Green Spotted Puffer. An amazing fish! Mines like a little puppy! Begs for food, smart, even literally curls up (with his tail) on th bottom of the tank when resting! He's worth a google!


----------



## Sharklover (Sep 15, 2013)

BeccaBx3 said:


> You guys make me dream of setting up a salt water tank... sigh.. i need a bigger house!


What are you waiting for?!? I've already removed several pieces of furniture for my tanks. I figure all I really need is a chair to sit and watch them. Everything else in the house is just taking up valueable tank space!


----------



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

Sharklover said:


> What are you waiting for?!? I've already removed several pieces of furniture for my tanks. I figure all I really need is a chair to sit and watch them. Everything else in the house is just taking up valueable tank space!


I wish my lady could grasp this concept!!! *r2


----------

